# My bottle room



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2007)

Well I have been working on turning a spare bedroom into my bottle / computer room over the summer and I'm just about finished so I thought I'd post a few pics of everything. Let me know what you think.

 Chris

 The first picture is of my pontiled medicine collection with a few other nice Baltimore pieces.And the rest of my Baltimore stoneware bottles.


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2007)

Next is my Baltimore soda display.


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2007)

Heres a wall of dug pottery some intact and some glued back from shards.


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2007)

Another wall of pottery


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2007)

And finally more stuff


----------



## PhilaBottles (Nov 19, 2007)

hey ive been to that musem! but i decided not to make a donation.


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2007)

Hahaha yeah I finally got the rest of the torpedo and ten pin stands finished today.


----------



## annie44 (Nov 19, 2007)

Really nice cabinets, Chris, and that soda display is absolutely incredible!  Your room is like a museum, but one in which I'm sure most of the items were excavated by yourself!


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 19, 2007)

Cindy,

 I'm glad you liked my display. I built the cabinets myself from scratch I always wanted to build some furnature. So I gave it a try and they came out pretty good. And yeah pretty much all the ceramics and about half the bottles were dug by me. Its been alot of fun and I'm finally glad to have unpacked everything and have it all displayed.


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 19, 2007)

wow chris great displays!!! I really like them display cases. Ive been wanting to build one for a while now.


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice Chris   nice job on the cabinents. Those sodas are amazing to say the least. Great website too! Im always checking it out to see if you added anything new. Happy hunting.
 Best regards Vic


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, very nice Chris.  I was going to ask where you got the cabinets, there perfect for bottles!  Does look like a museum, especially with all the pottery.  I need to get a bigger place, with a bottle room.  I have about 50 bitters all packed up along with a lot of other nice stuff.  Then the rest is scattered through out the house.  Every window, wall shelfs, it's getting out of hand...  My girl friend took a look around the other and said "your freaking nuts!".


----------



## Digger George (Nov 20, 2007)

Seriously that is a very inspiring museum collection Chris, keep it goin!


----------



## capsoda (Nov 20, 2007)

Great bottle room Chris. Hope to have one myself one day.[]


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice, Chris. Your display cases and the entire layout are great. My bottle displays are all incorporated into my living room now, but I have two big semi-finished rooms in my basement that I hope to someday turn into my "museum". ~Jim


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW Great bottle room Chris. Iam like Warren hope to have my own  some day. Thanks Chris good luck diggen .bill


----------



## idigjars (Nov 22, 2007)

Great bottle room.  GREAT bottles and pottery!  Thanks for sharing those pics.   Paul


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 23, 2007)

CHRIS...great display ...great collection...
 You did a lotta work there. 
 Love those backlit display cabinets.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 23, 2007)

hi chris,  you have created one fantastic display room there.  you just keep letting your eyes wonder from one display to the other.  beautiful.    thanks for sharing,  rhona


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jul 6, 2008)

I too have had the absolute pleasure seeing this awesome collection in person. The pictures are great, but to truly appreciate it, you have to see it. I know how much work you put into the room and mostly the collection itself.

   This is one of the truly great Baltimore collections out there !


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks John,

 I thought i'd take a few new pictures for everyone to see I've added quit a bit more stuff since I started this thread.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 7, 2008)

more


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 7, 2008)

different angle


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 7, 2008)

sodas


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 7, 2008)

more


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 7, 2008)

lots of ceramics


----------



## epgorge (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice!!

 I like your display cabinets. Did you build those yourself? Are the browns ones Bannister? Very, very nice.
 Thanks for sharing. 

 Joel


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jul 7, 2008)

great bottles, nice display, thanks for the share


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 7, 2008)

What museum did you say this is[] When is it open for public tours?


----------



## stonebottle (Jul 7, 2008)

Great looking display, especially the stoneware bottles.  stonebottle


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 7, 2008)

Outstanding Chris![] Outstanding.


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 7, 2008)

Joel,

 Yes I builght the display cabinets myself. Because this was a converted attic space I have the low angled celing. I looked for cabinets that would work but didn't like anything I could find At a decent price. So after the cost of some tools and materals and the glass which was about 1/3rd of the cost 3/8 inch tempered glass shelving isn't cheap. But its strong enough i can stand on it. I ended up spending about $600 on the two cabinets. Building them myself was also very fullfilling. and I was able to paint the insided flat white to help reflect light and brighten up the bottles. Both cabinets also have two 20 watt florescent lights in them that simulite sunlight to give good true colors.

 Matt,

 I  May open it to a slect few after the baltimore show next year lol.


 Stonebottles,

 I really like the local Baltimore stoneware bottles I just wish they were easier to find. I'v emanaged to get a respectable group of them together.

 Chris


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2008)

Looking good, Chris. I always enjoy seeing your displays. The early slip-decorated redware plates are sweet. We find them here once in a while, but they are a rare treat for us. ~Jim


----------

